# Thermacell Pads - Home made?



## November_sky (Aug 27, 2012)

This would save me some money.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Couldnt be that hard to find... Allethrin is just a manufactured synthetic copy of the naturally occurring pesticide called Pyrethrin.


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

fatboy95 said:


> I have searched around.. not been able to find any post specific about making your own pads for the thermacell... has anyone found a good source for the actual chemical "allethrin" that you can soak the used pads in?


No one has ever identified a source for the Allethrin. I have tried soaking my used thermocell pads in Pyrethrin (insect and tick repellent like Sawyers) but I do not feel it works as well as the Thermocell treated pads. 

Others have suggested using the OFF brand coils and have had some success as a cheaper alternative to the Thermocell pads.


----------



## patdaily (May 9, 2003)

bohmer2 said:


> No one has ever identified a source for the Allethrin. I have tried soaking my used thermocell pads in Pyrethrin (insect and tick repellent like Sawyers) but I do not feel it works as well as the Thermocell treated pads.
> 
> Others have suggested using the OFF brand coils and have had some success as a cheaper alternative to the Thermocell pads.


Same here. No source where it is readily available. 
Several threads related to crushing up the mosquito coils and soaking them in acetone in a mason jar. Then you soak the recycled pads that you have in the solution and re use them. 
Never tried it. Just read it on the Internet so it must be true.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

I tried the mosquito coils soaked in acetone and the smell is quite strong and they don't work as well as the blue pads.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

patdaily said:


> Same here. No source where it is readily available.
> Several threads related to crushing up the mosquito coils and soaking them in acetone in a mason jar. Then you soak the recycled pads that you have in the solution and re use them.
> Never tried it. Just read it on the Internet so it must be true.


Yep, that really sounds like something I'd like to breath in all day...


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm... acetone vapors, in close proximity to the tiny little fire that's burning inside the Thermacell... yeah, not exactly my idea of a GOOD alternative.


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

It would be nice, those suckers are expensive.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*acetone vapors are nil*



Lowlevlflyer said:


> Hmm... acetone vapors, in close proximity to the tiny little fire that's burning inside the Thermacell... yeah, not exactly my idea of a GOOD alternative.


The acetone evaporates almost immediately. It is a very good solvent for dissolving the coils into a semi liquid state that the pads can absorb. Once the pads absorb the material you take them out to dry and then the Thermacell heats them just as the burning coil does. (minus the materials that are put into it to burn.) Youo have to filter the lasrger material with a coffe filter and soak the pads in the liquid. 
Not as dangerous as you would think.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I remember back in my machinest life Jose defended his extensive use of a solvent when I commented on it... "I've been using this stuff for 20 years"... Jose, a non-smoker, died of esophagea cancer about a year after this discussion. For all of you that think acetone and the like won't hurt you... think again.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Hmmm... after thinking this over I've changed my mind, dissolving repellant coils (I'm sure these are good for you) in a solvent (also good for you) and then burning the result to produce fumes is possibly the best DIY idea yet on this forum.


----------

